

How Box.com allowed a complete stranger to delete all my files - mmoriarty
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/379660/how-boxcom-allowed-complete-stranger-delete-all-my-files

======
leephillips
Another cloud service to never use. Thanks for the warning.

